# Question about Eastsheen replacement parts...



## Alex DiTuro (May 7, 2008)

I was missing a piece from a Eastsheen 4x4x4 cube(I eventually found it). I had all the pieces but one.(That's really frustrating by the way.)Where exacty can you find replacement parts for eastsheen cubes??? Cube4You only has Rubik's Brand parts; the same with Cubesmith. As far as I know there is No Eastsheen Web Site. Does this mean that even if you are only missing one piece(It won't work without every single one) you're pretty much screwed? Somebody please prove me wrong.


----------



## pjk (May 8, 2008)

You may want to ask around the forum and search the forum for someone who has extra pieces. Some people who have been in your situation simply just start breaking the puzzle up and selling the pieces individually.


----------



## pcwiz (May 8, 2008)

No Eastsheen Website?
http://www.e-sheen.com/

I don't think they sell replacement parts... so sorry 

Someone stepped on my Easthseen 4x4 and one of the corner pieces BROKE OFF.  The cube still works, and can I glue it back together or something? The surface area is like one square mm, so I'm not sure if it'll work. I'll just probably get a new Eastsheen 4x4...


----------



## Lofty (May 8, 2008)

when I lost a piece to my ES 5x5 I simply posted on here and someone mailed it too me for like 2.50$


----------



## Rpotts (May 9, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Someone stepped on my Easthseen 4x4 and one of the corner pieces BROKE OFF.  The cube still works, and can I glue it back together or something? The surface area is like one square mm, so I'm not sure if it'll work. I'll just probably get a new Eastsheen 4x4...




Yeah, when I was reassembling my Eastsheen 4x4 for the first time I broke a corner piece. I super glued it back together (with super glue called plastic surgery) and it has been working fine since, and I'm not even careful with it anymore. Totally normal.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 9, 2008)

I never knew that Eastsheen had a website. Hopefully their grammar is better on the site than it is on their boxes!

Don't worry mess up a cube, dismantle it and try again

It is available you to "Do-It-Yourself".
Waiting you to dismantle and assemble.


HAHA CHINESE GRAMMAR SUCKS!!!! XD


----------



## losguerreros09 (May 11, 2008)

So i have the same problem. I need to get what ever piece is below the two side pieces of my eastsheen 4x4 but have yet 2 find any where i can get it. If u have found anything please let me know.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 12, 2008)

if I find a place to get them I'll definitely post it XD


----------



## losguerreros09 (May 12, 2008)

k that would b awesome! cuz in the mean time the cube is usless aside from only turning the outsides and i have only been able to find an entire cube for sale nothing else


----------



## fanwuq (May 15, 2008)

Anyone selling 4x4 core and one (hopefully it's white) center cap?
Thanks. If so, bring it to DC Open.


----------



## teezackwhy (May 17, 2008)

I wonder how Pestvic get a few cores from www.e-sheen.com . He just mailed them and they send it to him for free! wth? My friend lost one of his 5x5 eastsheen parts and I email them and they wont even bother to consider selling me one or sending one...


----------



## dude_500 (Jun 23, 2008)

hey, my gf lost a center piece peg (the plastic 'leg' that the center locks onto) on her eastsheen 4x4. Anyone have an extra they'd sell me for a few dollars? 

thanks!


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 23, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> I never knew that Eastsheen had a website. Hopefully their grammar is better on the site than it is on their boxes!
> 
> Don't worry mess up a cube, dismantle it and try again
> 
> ...



lol look at another one,find it on ur box.


" Searching for Other eastsheen products" 

looks like device messages.anyway a lame vid i made.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YoP7AZshne0


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 23, 2008)

dude_500 said:


> hey, my gf lost a center piece peg (the plastic 'leg' that the center locks onto) on her eastsheen 4x4. Anyone have an extra they'd sell me for a few dollars?
> 
> thanks!



Where, do you live? You may PM me.
also show a picture of what you mean.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 23, 2008)

anyone have a center edge piece for an ES 5x5? my friend popped mine (First pop for it ever) at washington dc and i could never find it again


----------



## KWCARTER702 (May 8, 2009)

Alex DiTuro said:


> I was missing a piece from a Eastsheen 4x4x4 cube(I eventually found it). I had all the pieces but one.(That's really frustrating by the way.)Where exacty can you find replacement parts for eastsheen cubes??? Cube4You only has Rubik's Brand parts; the same with Cubesmith. As far as I know there is No Eastsheen Web Site. Does this mean that even if you are only missing one piece(It won't work without every single one) you're pretty much screwed? Somebody please prove me wrong.




yes do you need 4x4x4 eastsheen pieces


----------



## KWCARTER702 (May 8, 2009)

ok listen up people i just broke my spindle on my 4x4x4 eastsheen cube i have all the pieces and will be selling them i just dont have a spindle but got everything else so if you need pieces for your eastsheen hit me up we will make some type of deal


----------



## ZeppelinFanatic32094 (May 27, 2009)

Is the cube white? if so then do you have a center piece preferably with a black sticker?


----------



## Stefan (May 27, 2009)

http://cubepart.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15&products_id=45


----------



## KWCARTER702 (Jul 28, 2009)

my 4x4x4 eastsheen spindle broke so i'am breaking the cube down and i have every other piece anyone wants i have center caps edges center edges everything and all the other inner pieces as well so if anyone wants to buy some pieces email me at [email protected] and i would be glad to sell them on ebay for anyone


----------



## KWCARTER702 (Jul 28, 2009)

dude_500 said:


> hey, my gf lost a center piece peg (the plastic 'leg' that the center locks onto) on her eastsheen 4x4. Anyone have an extra they'd sell me for a few dollars?
> 
> thanks!



if you still need eastsheen 4x4x4 parts i have them all besides the spindle 
if you want we can make some type of deal email me at [email protected] and i sell them on ebay for anyone that needs some parts


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 29, 2009)

i am missing a center part on my eastsheen 5x5 if anyone has the part i will be willing to pay thank you.


----------

